
Pathed - munge the Bash PATH - draegtun
http://marcelgruenauer.com/blog/2013/02/22/pathed/
======
smosher
I got sick of appending to PATH manually, so I dropped this in my .bashrc:

    
    
        pushpath () { export PATH=$PATH:${1}; }
    

Since it is written in shell it has direct access to update the environment
variable.

~~~
mbubb
That's no good - it should be written in 10,000 lines of C!

[http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/unix-koans/ten-
thousand.htm...](http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/unix-koans/ten-
thousand.html)

